# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Γενετική στα gouldian

## jk21

Η γενετικη στα gouldian :

το χρωμα του κεφαλιου με φωτο 

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/headcolor.html

του στηθους 

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/breastcolor.html

του κορμιου

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/bodycolor.html


και πολυ καλες τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις για το πως καποιες συγκεκριμενες χρωστικες (και εδω η λουτεινη παιζει σημαντικο ρολο τελικα οπως και στις καρδερινες  ) καθοριζουν τους χρωματισμους


http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/advanced.html

ενω εδω μπορουμε να δουμε τι συνδιασμους στα ζευγαρια μπορουμε να κανουμε ,για να πετυχουμε τους χρωματισμους που θελουμε 

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/reverse.html

και καποιες βοηθητικες εννοιες για να κατανοησουμε ολα τα παραπανω 

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/genetics.html

----------


## Windsa

Άψογο!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις παρει μαστερ σε παπαγαλους και παραδεισακια... δεν παμε παλι πισω στα καναρινια????


Αστειευομαι!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## jk21

> Εχεις παρει μαστερ σε παπαγαλους και παραδεισακια...


το παιρνω σαν αστειο ... απεχω μακραν !

----------

